# Factory Camera vs Aftermarket



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am planning to add reverse camera to MyLink system (without sat/nav). I have found this item on the internet. 95407980 Rear Decklid Trunk Trim Molding Chrome w/ Camera 2011-15 Chevy Cruze | eBay

This is the original trunk lid with camera. I have checked the software list of MyLink head unit and found that and item is listed as "camera software calibration 95xxxxxx". This (kind of) tells me that the related camera software is already installed, in other way, the head unit is camera ready. I asked this Ebay seller to add a picture of the connector so I can compare it with the that my car has. Seller added the picture straight away which is good. I will check it tonight. (sydney time  )

My questions: 

1) would this item would work plug and play (assuming the connectors are same)?
2) if not would I need to do to get it working?
3) if above is not possible then is there any way to get an aftermarket camera to work with original head unit?

Thanks in advance


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I sent you a PM, but I don't think you've seen it yet.

Unfortunately, that will not work. If you didn't have a rear view camera to start with, a different wiring harness was run to the back of your vehicle.

You could possibly re-do the wiring yourself, but that might be a major undertaking. I know that there is a connector found behind the right hand kick panel in US vehicles with the rear view camera installed, but it may not be in the same spot as yours: being a non-us build, if it is even there.

I'm not certain about #3.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I sent you a PM, but I don't think you've seen it yet.
> 
> Unfortunately, that will not work. If you didn't have a rear view camera to start with, a different wiring harness was run to the back of your vehicle.
> 
> ...


I will check the kick panel(s) to see any connector is there for camera. If it won't work then why they install the camera software into the unit... Seems like bulk production.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

wrx5 said:


> If it won't work then why they install the camera software into the unit... Seems like bulk production.


Good question and good thought. I'd check that unit I got from a cruze without the camera option to see if the software was also mentioned there, but.... I gave it to a former co-worker who's specialty is chip reading/cracking. It's in itty bitty pieces now.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wrx5 said:


> If it won't work then why they install the camera software into the unit... Seems like bulk production.


From other conversations, it appears there are two flash ram devices in the radio. One holds the software. The other holds the VIN and configuration info. That's what gets flashed on the production line.

Apparently, at some point, GM decided to go with a standard unit and configure it depending on the options rather than stocking separate units with only the parts needed for that particular function.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Okay, did a little research using the vin from the first mylink radio I tested. And I found some part numbers regarding the rear view camera option.

Harness

Camera

Heads Up Display & Camera 

Wiring harness part number

Unfortunately, it does not show the entire harness, just the section that plugs into the trunk latch.

However, the part number for the HUD & Camera comes back also to the 2011 Equinox. I'm not certain as to the equivalent vehicle over there wrx5, but if you have salvage/junk yards to visit that will give you a wider range of vehicles to check for the necessary equipment.

I'm still trying to find an actual picture of that wiring harness. something about it seems strange to me.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Okay, did a little research using the vin from the first mylink radio I tested. And I found some part numbers regarding the rear view camera option.
> 
> Harness
> 
> ...


I found a complete set at one of the wreckers for $400 AUD. Touch screen, headunit with sat/nav, front panel (buttons), trunk lid with original camera and all required harnesses. 

However, my understanding from you guys that even if I get this I won't be able to get camera working as wiring will be missing between trunk and driver kick panel. (or even maybe between headunit and kick panel also).

If this is the case I cannot see any point to pay that money.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Heads Up Display & Camera


I didn't know Cruze had HUD


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

wrx5 said:


> I didn't know Cruze had HUD


Neither did I. I assume it is a generic section name.

I really really do miss the HUD on my 96 Grand Prix and 1990 Oldsmobile Trofeo.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

wrx5 said:


> I found a complete set at one of the wreckers for $400 AUD. Touch screen, headunit with sat/nav, front panel (buttons), trunk lid with original camera and all required harnesses.
> 
> However, my understanding from you guys that even if I get this I won't be able to get camera working as wiring will be missing between trunk and driver kick panel. (or even maybe between headunit and kick panel also).
> 
> If this is the case I cannot see any point to pay that money.


I hope you didn't think I was chasing you off from the other thread  But it turns out that your answer to the matter of wiring is actually over there.

Thanks to dhpnet, we know not only which connector the camera interfaces to, but the pins as well. You can use that information to splice an RCA connector into your preexisting X2 connector and just install a 3rd party backup camera instead. Make sure you get a CCD type camera and not a cmos type.

[url]http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/55641-mylink-upgrade-diy-post2663722.html#post2663722

[/URL]


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wrx5 said:


> I didn't know Cruze had HUD


Yeah, something's funny there - especially since it's the same price as a camera. Plunking in that part number elsewhere seems to only result in the camera. No display.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Yeah, something's funny there - especially since it's the same price as a camera. Plunking in that part number elsewhere seems to only result in the camera. No display.


It's like that for a lot of vehicles. Like I said I think it is just a generic part section name.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Neither did I. I assume it is a generic section name.
> 
> I really really do miss the HUD on my 96 Grand Prix and 1990 Oldsmobile Trofeo.


I used to have 2009 BMW 530i E60 and missed the HUD option that it has. Very useful. It was even showing the nav directions.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

wrx5 said:


> I didn't know Cruze had HUD





StLouisCPhT said:


> Neither did I. I assume it is a generic section name.
> 
> I really really do miss the HUD on my 96 Grand Prix and 1990 Oldsmobile Trofeo.


They still exist. Vette obviously, Camaro and my mom's 2016 Acadia Denali has it.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> They still exist. Vette obviously, Camaro and my mom's 2016 Acadia Denali has it.


I know they still exist. It was strange to see a section listing for the Cruze though.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

wrx5 said:


> I used to have 2009 BMW 530i E60 and missed the HUD option that it has. Very useful. It was even showing the nav directions.


Btw, here is the original GM "Mylink"


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Btw, here is the original GM "Mylink"
> 
> View attachment 218298


That's also the Old School OnStar



StLouisCPhT said:


> I know they still exist. It was strange to see a section listing for the Cruze though.


It may be a generic list as you said or random "make it look sophisticated on paper" like when you see a F/S ad that says MyLink with built in telematics navigation to give off the illusion it's got stand alone nav. 

There was a old 80's Buick that also had a similar touch screen setup. I can't for the life of me find it again if I wanted to. 

As for the camera and harness, was there a certain year and trim it's just already there? 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g.../127850-2014-cruze-2lt-add-backup-camera.html


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> That's also the Old School OnStar


Hmm, interesting... Because it predates OnStar by 7 years.



Merc6 said:


> As for the camera and harness, was there a certain year and trim it's just already there?
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-g.../127850-2014-cruze-2lt-add-backup-camera.html


Everything I've read says that the LTZs have it standard. All others still need to add it as part of packages. Not sure how much that changed over the years though.

Based on that thread, it sounds like the 2014s were prewired for the camera. That should extend to the 2015 Cruzes and 2016 Cruze Limiteds also. It is possible the 2013 might also be that way.

For me however, I'm SOL. Factory installed cameras didn't exist for 2011 & 2012, so there is no wiring for it at all.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Hmm, interesting... Because it predates OnStar by 7 years.


I meant the mobile phone pictured below, OnStar was a blue button on the old school phone but I also can't find that picture anymore either.



StLouisCPhT said:


> Everything I've read says that the LTZs have it standard. All others still need to add it as part of packages. Not sure how much that changed over the years though.
> 
> Based on that thread, it sounds like the 2014s were prewired for the camera. That should extend to the 2015 Cruzes and 2016 Cruze Limiteds also. It is possible the 2013 might also be that way.
> 
> For me however, I'm SOL. Factory installed cameras didn't exist for 2011 & 2012, so there is no wiring for it at all.


Kinda makes me wish I looked in my trunk on my 13. Eco got it if you got the drivers convenience package. I saw a thread and was almost about to drop $200 on the chrome camera bar but the OP vanished like the older MyLink threads and I abandoned that mod.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

OK, i got to my manuals - interesting. First, I was wrong - both backup lights run off the same BCM signal. Here's the wiring for the backup camera:

X915 - (License lamp harness to rear compartment lid harness) is a 4 pin connector for non-UVC, but a 10 pin for UVC.


X900 - (Rear compartment list harness to body harness) has the same shell for all types. But we'll hvae to see if it has the wires.


Pin 15 - Bare wire - Ground
Pin 16 - WH/BU - Video signal ground
Pin 17 - GY/YE - Video
Pin 20 - GN/WH - Backup lights
Pin 21 - VT/BK - Run voltage from F54UA from underhood.

Note that the video signal ends up a X2 on the radio - but basic radios don't have a X2 connector. So, my thought is that cars with the base radio have a whole different instrument panel harness. Cars with MyLink *might* have the body cabling, but will have a different trunk lid cable.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> I meant the mobile phone pictured below, OnStar was a blue button on the old school phone but I also can't find that picture anymore either.


Ah, yeah I remember that.



Merc6 said:


> Kinda makes me wish I looked in my trunk on my 13. Eco got it if you got the drivers convenience package. I saw a thread and was almost about to drop $200 on the chrome camera bar but the OP vanished like the older MyLink threads and I abandoned that mod.


That's nothing. I was actually relieved that switching my HVAC unit didn't do anything to change my climate control options. I was afraid it would work and then have to tell you the dealer was wrong. :/

ChevyGuy, I poked around on TIS2Web tonight to see if there were any updates for any of my modules and found an entry for HVAC under BCM like you figured. I also saw a separate entry for parking assist module, but selecting it based on my VIN caused website error messages. Clearly not acknowledged for my vehicle.



ChevyGuy said:


> Note that the video signal ends up a X2 on the radio - but basic radios don't have a X2 connector. So, my thought is that cars with the base radio have a whole different instrument panel harness. Cars with MyLink *might* have the body cabling, but will have a different trunk lid cable.


Well, we know that 2011-12 Cruzes wouldn't include any kind of wiring for cameras anywhere as the idea of such a device didn't occur until 2013. But it'd be interesting to see how later base radio vehicles are wired in the body harness; especially on foreign built models. If Australia went ahead and added the camera software to Mylinks without cameras installed (i.e. a single style, customized by software instead of hardware), then they might have done the same with wiring for all radios.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is similar to the one I used. I did have to 3d print a new bracket though as the slots are reverse on the US version.


Chinese Reverse Camera in the License Plate Lense







This style will not work in US Cruze









The measurements are approximate and when I was done, I had made it too thick and very precariously sanded it thinner on my way too fast belt sander.







- This is the style I used.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Well, we know that 2011-12 Cruzes wouldn't include any kind of wiring for cameras anywhere as the idea of such a device didn't occur until 2013. But it'd be interesting to see how later base radio vehicles are wired in the body harness;


Unless the foreign units use a different pinout, they have to use a different harness to get the radio stack to talk with itself. It's possible the pinouts are there in the body harness, but I really doubt if they're there in the instrument panel harness. 

From what I've seen on how cars are assembled, the entire dashboard is built off-site and dropped in as a complete unit. So, having a different wiring harness doesn't slow the final production guys down at all. (The old joke about the first thing on the production line is the heater core and the car is built around it isn't that far wrong!)


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> This is similar to the one I used. I did have to 3d print a new bracket though as the slots are reverse on the US version.
> 
> 
> Chinese Reverse Camera in the License Plate Lense
> ...


That is the style I was asking about how to wire up. However, I have decided to go with a different type that results in an OEM look and will sit behind my push-button trunk release.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> That is the style I was asking about how to wire up. However, I have decided to go with a different type that results in an OEM look and will sit behind my push-button trunk release.


do you mean you will be using after market camera?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

wrx5 said:


> do you mean you will be using after market camera?


I don't have a choice. Chevrolet did not offer a backup camera as an option for any trim level Cruze in 2011 & 2012. The odds of there being any kind of appropriate wiring randomly existing in the body harness of my vehicle are so non-existent, I'd have a better chance of winning a major lottery contest or finding out that I'm related to Queen Victoria.

You have an extremely better chance of your vehicle being pre-wired for a backup camera.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> You have an extremely better chance of your vehicle being pre-wired for a backup camera.


would this include the wiring between trunk and driver kick panel?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

wrx5 said:


> would this include the wiring between trunk and driver kick panel?


Unknown, still a lot higher chance of it than I would have.

A little off topic... but Merc6, wrx5 & ChevyGuy... is it normal for the mylink radio to be able to be turned on using the power button when the rest of the car is shut off? This includes after the 10 minute RAP time limit has been reached.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> That is the style I was asking about how to wire up. However, I have decided to go with a different type that results in an OEM look and will sit behind my push-button trunk release.


This is what mine looks like installed. It is the one on the left although the laser foglight looks almost identical.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/images/dto_garage/users/92690/34170.jpg


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> A little off topic... but Merc6, wrx5 & ChevyGuy... is it normal for the mylink radio to be able to be turned on using the power button when the rest of the car is shut off? This includes after the 10 minute RAP time limit has been reached.


sometimes I use the head unit for phone conversation via bluetooth when the car is off. It mainly happens when I reach my destination but still being on the phone. I turn the engine off, ignition off but mylink stays on until I open the driver door. I cannot remember the auto-shutdown value, but the head unit shuts itself off around 10 minutes later. I guess this is to protect the battery.

Edit: There were times I had to turn the radio back on after it turned itself off. Again it was for phone conversation. Seems like I talk too much on the phone


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

wrx5 said:


> I turn the engine off, ignition off but mylink stays on until I open the driver door. I cannot remember the auto-shutdown value, but the head unit shuts itself off around 10 minutes later. I guess this is to protect the battery.


I know, I'm asking if it is normal for to be able to turn the radio on after the entire vehicle is shut off and the 10 minutes have passed. This also would apply to the key having been removed from the ignition cylinder.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> is it normal for the mylink radio to be able to be turned on using the power button when the rest of the car is shut off? This includes after the 10 minute RAP time limit has been reached.


Not sure about the RAP time, but yes. The radio gets power as long as the car doesn't go into battery saver mode (low battery voltage). The normal on/off is commanded via the GMLAN. It turns on when the car is started, and doesn't turn off until the car is shut off and the driver's door is opened or 10 minutes.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Not sure about the RAP time, but yes. The radio gets power as long as the car doesn't go into battery saver mode (low battery voltage). The normal on/off is commanded via the GMLAN. It turns on when the car is started, and doesn't turn off until the car is shut off and the driver's door is opened or 10 minutes.


I wonder if something was changed for 2016 because mine stays powered on when in battery saver mode. It went into that mode while I was tracing the aux jack wiring harnesses and listening to music.

I had accidentally pushed the power button tonight and was surprised to see it come on. Became even more surprised when I realized that the USB port was also powered up.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I wonder if something was changed for 2016 because mine stays powered on when in battery saver mode.


I don't see how it could. This is a function of the power line in the harness. Unless you've tapped into a different source of power, I don't see how that could be.

When I say "battery saver" I'm not talking about the normal "going to sleep". I'm talking about the car sensing the battery voltage is too low and trying to save itself by physically powering off (via a power line relay) all non-essential functions. I believe it will cause a message in the DIC.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I don't see how it could. This is a function of the power line in the harness. Unless you've tapped into a different source of power, I don't see how that could be.


Only other possibility is MVI's harness.

edit: and, I bet that is it. I had forgotten that my harness was missing a wire for pin 43 and they instructed me just to run the touchscreen wake up wire to the power wire. I'm basically seeing an accidental Battery Saver activation. Really need to get around to redoing that connection.



ChevyGuy said:


> When I say "battery saver" I'm not talking about the normal "going to sleep". I'm talking about the car sensing the battery voltage is too low and trying to save itself by physically powering off (via a power line relay) all non-essential functions. I believe it will cause a message in the DIC.


Im talking about the same thing. And the DIC message displayed is/was Battery Saver Active.

*grabs Bobby hat and night stick* Move along, nothing to see here.

This IS a good reminder to those wanting to add a rear view camera to watch your wiring to avoid killing your battery.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Became even more surprised when I realized that the USB port was also powered up.


I use USB stick for my music files which is plugged into USB port. That USB stick is on as soon as I open the car's door. It doesn't lose power until whole system shuts off completely. I am not saying turning off head unit. USB is still on even if the head unit is powered off. So based on my observation, USB is on until you get out of the car and lock. At least that's what my car does which the original unit and factory setup.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Okay, so I was poking around to dertermine why the AUX IN doesn't work with the mylink upgrade and decided to go ahead and connect the video feed wire to the RCA jack on the harness provided by MVI. 

Here are the results :th_SmlyROFL::signlol:





















Since I wasn't fond of the idea of splicing lines in only to find out that it didn't work, I used an alternative video source. As you suggested ChevyGuy, I did not connect the "DVD Trigger Wire"; in fact I cut it off completely once the test was finished.

Wrx5, unless you can find preinstalled wiring for a camera, my recommendation would be to add in a rca connection where dhpnet indicated the camera pins are on his schematic and use a 3rd party ccd based camera.



Disclaimer #1: To anyone that likes Sony, I did not back into them at any time

Disclaimer #2: This does NOT mean that the Chevrolet Cruze is able to play DVDs or other types of movie formats. This was an actual Sony DVD Player attached to the camera wiring.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Okay, so I was poking around to dertermine why the AUX IN doesn't work


There's a line that tells the unit that something is plugged in. Perhaps that's missing.




StLouisCPhT said:


> As you suggested ChevyGuy, I did not connect the "DVD Trigger Wire"; in fact I cut it off completely once the test was finished.


Refresh my memory on that. I don't recall any such line.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> There's a line that tells the unit that something is plugged in. Perhaps that's missing.


That's it exactly, Pin 11. Systems that contained the PDIM module don't have that wire. Although in this case it is more like telling the unit nothing is plugged in. By default it thinks it is active and I believe it gets itself confused.

Now that I have a copy of the full service manual, I'll probably whip up a direct connection harness at some point.



ChevyGuy said:


> Refresh my memory on that. I don't recall any such line.


From page 30 of the Mylink DIY thread



ChevyGuy said:


> If it's a signal from the camera to the radio, I'd just tape it off. It's probably for radios that need a signal to know the camera is active.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Only other possibility is MVI's harness.
> 
> edit: and, I bet that is it. I had forgotten that my harness was missing a wire for pin 43 and they instructed me just to run the touchscreen wake up wire to the power wire. I'm basically seeing an accidental Battery Saver activation. Really need to get around to redoing that connection.


That explanation isn't working for me. The manual confirms my memory. The power for the radio comes from the fuse block which in turn connects to the Battery Saver Relay. If that kicks in, the radio should have no power. End of story. Either my manual isn't reflective of your car, or perhaps your relay is defective.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> From page 30 of the Mylink DIY thread


Ahhhh, the 3rd party camera. I was in "Cruze wiring" mode.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> That explanation isn't working for me. The manual confirms my memory. The power for the radio comes from the fuse block which in turn connects to the Battery Saver Relay. If that kicks in, the radio should have no power. End of story. Either my manual isn't reflective of your car, or perhaps your relay is defective.


I trust you more than I trust me, so I'll go with either one of those. Possibly the first one as it has only happened the one time. I might take a picture if it does happen again.



ChevyGuy said:


> Ahhhh, the 3rd party camera. I was in "Cruze wiring" mode.


LOL. Well, you got me into Cruze wiring mode and since I want to keep this for back up cams, I'm going to shoot an idea I have to you via pm.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

My power saver only shut off my fan. Music played but the fan turned off. I had car off but key to run so HVAC could still pull outside air in while I waited for the "ready in 5" person to come outside. I remember just starting the car up to turn the fan back on.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Since I wasn't fond of the idea of splicing lines in only to find out that it didn't work,


When you string lines, I'd suggest running two lines along with the coax. That, along with a tap to the backup lights would leave open the option for using a OEM camera at a later date. I'm not sure how well the guidelines will work with a aftermarket camera. it seems like cheap insurance to keep your options open.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> When you string lines, I'd suggest running two lines along with the coax. That, along with a tap to the backup lights would leave open the option for using a OEM camera at a later date. I'm not sure how well the guidelines will work with a aftermarket camera. it seems like cheap insurance to keep your options open.


Actually, I'm getting a decent refund this year so I'm getting a specialized setup by Brandmotion.

Link


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Actually, I'm getting a decent refund this year so I'm getting a specialized setup by Brandmotion.
> 
> Link


Just a word of caution - customer service with Brandmotion Sucks.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Just a word of caution - customer service with Brandmotion Sucks.


I had good experiences with their customer service when I purchased a homelink module from them for my Blazer.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Actually, I'm getting a decent refund this year so I'm getting a specialized setup by Brandmotion. Link


I can't tell because the video is way too slow to load - does it add static guidelines? Can they be turned off?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> StLouisCPhT said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I'm getting a decent refund this year so I'm getting a specialized setup by Brandmotion. Link
> ...


I just received a call back from Dave at Brandmotion about that question. This model does not supply guidelines with the video feed.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I had good experiences with their customer service when I purchased a homelink module from them for my Blazer.


Maybe I'll have to use you as a go between as I have close to $500.00 worth of hardware still sitting in a box because I cannot get a few questions answered.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

@Blasirl, I had to look up the answer to your question about the RCA plug wiring because I honestly didn't know. 

Yes, the center pin is positive and outer shell is negative.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> @Blasirl, I had to look up the answer to your question about the RCA plug wiring because I honestly didn't know.
> 
> Yes, the center pin is positive and outer shell is negative.


Thank you, one step closer to my rear-view mirror install!


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

@*wrx5*,

If you are still paying attention to this thread, I just completed installing the Brandmotion Gen7 lip camera in my US Cruze. It is not too hard to do and in your case the only thing you would have to do differently compared to me is to splice a rca connector into the smaller x2 wiring harness where an oem camera would go.

I have attached pictures of the finished install.

The second picture is to show the angle range of the camera in reference to vehicles next to me.

Third picture is with the guidelines turned off on the radio. The Gen7 lip camera does not provide its own guidelines.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

So how do you like it? I'm still getting used to it, but I do think I'm able to back quicker now.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Aside from taking the pictures, I haven't used it yet. About to run some errands though which will give me plenty of chances.

i definitely feel more comfortable around my father's truck though.

In about 3 hours, I'll post some night use pictures.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

The Gen 7 displays in color at night.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> The Gen 7 displays in color at night. Wish it wasn't so grainy though.
> 
> View attachment 219674


"Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator"


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

It worked for me, but I deleted it and tried again.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> It worked for me, but I deleted it and tried again.


Better!


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Note that the video signal ends up a X2 on the radio - but basic radios don't have a X2 connector. So, my thought is that cars with the base radio have a whole different instrument panel harness. Cars with MyLink *might* have the body cabling, but will have a different trunk lid cable.


In doing research while helping wrx5 figure this out, I discovered that in 2014 Mylink became standard on all Holden Cruzes (which I assume wrx5 has). So it would seem there no longer was a basic radio version, unless it was a delete option. 

Also, the Cruze CDX and SRi-V came standard with reverse camera.

They probably used the same wiring harness in all the models/trims and just changed out the specific wiring harness on the deck lid itself.

Link



> *MyLink – Infotainment system*
> Every MY14 Cruze sedan and hatchback model now features Holden’s premium MyLink Infotainment system as standard.
> Holden MyLink is app-enabled in-car technology and is offered for the first time in a locally made car.
> 
> ...


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> In doing research while helping wrx5 figure this out, I discovered that in 2014 Mylink became standard on all Holden Cruzes (which I assume wrx5 has). So it would seem there no longer was a basic radio version, unless it was a delete option.
> 
> Also, the Cruze CDX and SRi-V came standard with reverse camera.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. Appreciated. 

Yes you are correct. Reverse camera cabling is already there. I will order the original trunk lid with camera and try it. See what happens. As you have mentioned in PM, I might need to get camera feature to be enabled which will be a interesting battle as service centres here are bit difficult to deal with. They really resist doing anything on mylink system. If you car didn't come with a feature you will get fixed answer "NO it won't work".

Let's see.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> In doing research while helping wrx5 figure this out, I discovered that in 2014 Mylink became standard on all Holden Cruzes (which I assume wrx5 has). So it would seem there no longer was a basic radio version, unless it was a delete option.


Is this "US" Cruze MyLink or is it the "Sonic" model found on so many non-US Cruzes?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Is this "US" Cruze MyLink or is it the "Sonic" model found on so many non-US Cruzes?


Wrx5 said he has a CD player, so I assume it is the same type as the US Cruze. Sonics lacked the CD player from what I've seen.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Wrx5 said he has a CD player, so I assume it is the same type as the US Cruze. Sonics lacked the CD player from what I've seen.


here are pictures of mylink that my car has. hope this helps.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

wrx5 said:


> here are pictures of mylink that my car has. hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 220602
> View attachment 220610


I remember those pictures. It explained what was different about the UFF series Mylink (no Satellite Radio). The key is the GA-130 model. That is the same as the US Mylinks.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I remember those pictures. It explained what was different about the UFF series Mylink (no Satellite Radio). The key is the GA-130 model. That is the same as the US Mylinks.


Are you able to confirm pin 5 and 15 on X2 are in place? (to me that are but no harm asking an expert  )


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

wrx5 said:


> Are you able to confirm pin 5 and 15 on X2 are in place? (to me that are but no harm asking an expert  )


I'm far from an expert! I just happen to be OCD about this 

Unfortunately, it does not appear that they are. So, you are back to doing the aftermarket version like I did.

However! To add the wires to the X2 connector, you will need 2 of part number 13579944. That will make it very easy to add an rca jack. Can't remember if you were the one with the electrician family member? They could probably do it easy.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Sure looks like US MyLink sans XM. Is the Sonic a Panasonic or some other make?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Sure looks like US MyLink sans XM. Is the Sonic a Panasonic or some other make?


Sonic Mylinks are made by LG


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Unfortunately, it does not appear that they are. So, you are back to doing the aftermarket version like I did.


Am I start counting from wrong end?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

wrx5 said:


> Am I start counting from wrong end?
> 
> View attachment 220618


Yep, the PIN numbers go left to right. You have nothing from 1 - 5 or 11 to 15. The ones you have marked are 6 & 16: they are for the voice recognition system.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I'm far from an expert!


Not from my point of view!



StLouisCPhT said:


> part number 13579944


Is that an approximately 10 inch wire with a pin on the end?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm not sure how to answer that


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I'm not sure how to answer that


I Just wanted to know what that part looks like. When you look it up on GM partsdirect it does not have a picture.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I'm far from an expert! I just happen to be OCD about this
> 
> Unfortunately, it does not appear that they are. So, you are back to doing the aftermarket version like I did.
> 
> However! To add the wires to the X2 connector, you will need 2 of part number 13579944. That will make it very easy to add an rca jack. Can't remember if you were the one with the electrician family member? They could probably do it easy.


Now things are getting complicated for me. Factory camera won't work. I guess we are certain about this. 

I found a unit from 2015 model car. Even if I get that with the original camera (that car has the camera installed) I don't think the current harness in my car will make it working. 

Am I right?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

wrx5 said:


> Now things are getting complicated for me. Factory camera won't work. I guess we are certain about this.
> 
> I found a unit from 2015 model car. Even if I get that with the original camera (that car has the camera installed) I don't think the current harness in my car will make it working.
> 
> Am I right?


No matter what, switching the radio for a newer one is always a good thing 

but you you are right, you can not use the factory camera. Has to be an aftermarket one.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I Just wanted to know what that part looks like. When you look it up on GM partsdirect it does not have a picture.


Yes, that is it. 

I was thrown off by the "I'm part " quote.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> No matter what, switching the radio for a newer one is always a good thing
> 
> but you you are right, you can not use the factory camera. Has to be an aftermarket one.


Wrecker is happy to give me all relative wiring harnesses. Do you think it is then achievable? I think I will need the X2 harness and the harness between kick panel and trunk.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

wrx5 said:


> Wrecker is happy to give me all relative wiring harnesses. Do you think it is then achievable? I think I will need the X2 harness and the harness between kick panel and trunk.


You have officially reached the point where ChevyGuy or dhpnet (wherever they are at) would be more help than me.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wrx5 said:


> Now things are getting complicated for me. Factory camera won't work. I guess we are certain about this.
> 
> I found a unit from 2015 model car. Even if I get that with the original camera (that car has the camera installed) I don't think the current harness in my car will make it working.
> 
> Am I right?


The factory camera will not be plug and play - the harness is missing the wiring for it. (Pin 5 and 15) Depending on how you add the needed wiring, you could still use the factory camera. But, I'm not sure if it will be worth it. Regardless, you're going to have to add wires from the trunk to the radio.

Pins 1-4 and 11-14 are normally empty. But with 5 & 15 missing - no camera.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Regardless, you're going to have to add wires from the trunk to the radio.


Do you know if wiring runs from trunk to radio or from trunk to somewhere around the kick panel?

Also where would be the other end of X2 harness? (we know the radio end but I wonder where it comes from to the radio).




ChevyGuy said:


> But, I'm not sure if it will be worth it.


If I can get it working I will end up spending around $300-$400 AUD and will have 2015 model silver box with sat/nav and reverse camera.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Whew, it took a while to read through all of that. 

The wires for the backup camera connect to the X2 radio connector. 
- Pin 5 is Camera Signal #2+
- Pin 15 is Camera Signal #2

Those wires go to the X200 Instrument Panel to Body Harness Connector. There are 3 wires for the camera on that connector. 
- Pin 7 is Camera Signal #2
- Pin 6 is Camera Signal #2+
- Pin 18 is the Camera Drain Wire, which is blunt cut after this connector

The wires then go through the body wire harness and connect to the X900 Rear Compartment Lid to Body Harness Connector.
- Pin 15 is Camera Drain Wire
- Pin 16 is Camera Signal #2
- Pin 17 is Camera Signal #2+

Those wires go to the X915 License Lamp to Rear Compartment Lid Connector
- Pin 3 is Camera Signal #2+
- Pin 4 is Camera Drain Wire
- Pin 8 is Camera Signal #2

Those wires go to the Rearview Camera Connector. Here is the pin layout
1. Camera Signal #2+
2. Camera Shield Extension
3. Backup Lamp Supply Voltage
4. Camera Signal #2
5. Ground
6. Run/Crank Ignition 1 Voltage

You can check anywhere along that path to see if you have existing wires. Obviously, you will also need to make sure to supply the camera with the Backup Lamp Supply Voltage, Ground, and Run/Crank Ignition 1 Voltage. 

The camera must be programmed into the radio. The BCM sends a signal over the LAN that lets the radio know the car is in reverse. If the radio is programmed, but you don't have a camera, then you will see a black screen when you put the car in reverse.

It is probably easier and cheaper to find a radio on ebay that came from a Cruze with the backup camera than it would be to get a radio programmed.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wrx5 said:


> Do you know if wiring runs from trunk to radio or from trunk to somewhere around the kick panel?


I'm not sure as I understand the question. It's clear from the picture that the wires needed for the camera are missing from the instrument panel harness. At this point, I tend to doubt if the wires are there from the trunk area to the instrument panel harness connector. Even if it was, it may be more work to use it than to run your own wires.

But, if you want to look, locate the connector where the trunk harness meets the body harness and see how many pins are there and how many have wires on the body side. I know the connector for the trunk harness to the license plate area has a different connector if you have the camera (something like 4 pin for basic and 10 with camera). So the trunk harness is different. I didn't see indications in the book that the trunk to body harness connector was different, but the number of wires on the body harness side will tell us.




wrx5 said:


> If I can get it working I will end up spending around $300-$400 AUD and will have 2015 model silver box with sat/nav and reverse camera.


Just keep in mind that map updates is an unexplored area. I'm pretty sure the license you get is locked to the VIN, but you have the wrong VIN to be getting maps.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> The camera must be programmed into the radio.


Yes, that's an area we haven't worked out yet. I think it's in the small flash ram chip, so it could be done at the same time as the VIN is changed. But that's unproven. But all evidence does point to something in the radio.

I'd also try to find a radio that came from the same "sound" package (premium/non-premium). I ended up with a radio with premium in my non-premium system and it even worse than normal. I have more experimenting to do this weekend to see if I can set that right.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> Yes, that's an area we haven't worked out yet. I think it's in the small flash ram chip, so it could be done at the same time as the VIN is changed. But that's unproven. But all evidence does point to something in the radio.
> 
> I'd also try to find a radio that came from the same "sound" package (premium/non-premium). I ended up with a radio with premium in my non-premium system and it even worse than normal. I have more experimenting to do this weekend to see if I can set that right.


Correct, when selecting a radio on ebay, you need to make sure it came from a Cruze with the same sound package (Pioneer premium or standard). The sound package is programmed into the radio. Most of the cars do not have the Pioneer system, so your odds are good that you will get one without it, but it's still a gamble. I have the Pioneer system and wanted to keep it, so I had to do a ton of research to find one that had it. 

I am not sure, but if you are planning to install an aftermarket amp, then it might be good to have the Pioneer option because it gives you line level outputs. But, it also adds a different program for the equalizer and sound. Someone would have to try it. 

You cannot tell which option the car had by looking at the radio. There are several ways to tell. If you have the VIN number then you can do a VIN lookup to see if it had the Pioneer option. If you have pictures of the car then you can look to see if it had the center speaker on the dash or a sunroof. All cars with the sunroof had the Pioneer option - it was a package. Or you can look at the sticker in the glove box for option UQA. 

The options are not programmed into the same chip as the VIN number. I think they are burned onto the same chip as the OS. I think the only way to change the options is to reprogram the main memory with the correct programs, which are designated by GM part numbers.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Btw, here is the original GM "Mylink"
> 
> View attachment 218298


Reminds me of the computer screens on Star Trek Next Generation. LOL.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Unknown, still a lot higher chance of it than I would have.
> 
> A little off topic... but Merc6, wrx5 & ChevyGuy... is it normal for the mylink radio to be able to be turned on using the power button when the rest of the car is shut off? This includes after the 10 minute RAP time limit has been reached.


The radio will turn on for 10 minutes on any Cruze when you hit the power button. Even if the car is off and the RAP is off. This is actually mentioned in the owner's manual. The only exception is when the battery is too low and the car enters battery saver mode. At that point even the remote won't unlock the car. It can also happen if you leave the car sitting for a long period without starting it.

Also, if you are using the phone, the radio will stay on even after the normal 10 minute RAP time period ends so that you can continue talking on the phone. This is also mentioned in the owner's manual.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

dhpnet said:


> The radio will turn on for 10 minutes on any Cruze when you hit the power button. Even if the car is off and the RAP is off. This is actually mentioned in the owner's manual. The only exception is when the battery is too low and the car enters battery saver mode. At that point even the remote won't unlock the car. It can also happen if you leave the car sitting for a long period without starting it.
> 
> *Also, if you are using the phone, the radio will stay on even after the normal 10 minute RAP time period ends so that you can continue talking on the phone. This is also mentioned in the owner's manual.*



In my 13, it didn't care if I was on the phone. Radio will shut off and send the call back to the phone like if you picked transfer to private on the screen.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> I am not sure, but if you are planning to install an aftermarket amp, then it might be good to have the Pioneer option because it gives you line level outputs. But, it also adds a different program for the equalizer and sound. Someone would have to try it.


Well, I accidentally put a UQA unit into my non-UQA car. Those "line outs" drive speakers just fine. But since I'm missing the center dash speaker, my EQ is way off. The upper midrange is way down, making music pretty dull. Tone controls can't really compensate.

Personally, I think the tone controls are in the smaller memory (16KB) with the VIN. That would allow quick programming on the production line.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

dhpnet said:


> Whew, it took a while to read through all of that.
> 
> The wires for the backup camera connect to the X2 radio connector.
> - Pin 5 is Camera Signal #2+
> ...


Mate, thanks for the detailed info. Appreciated. 

I just visited the wrecker to see the car. The radio has got navigation and original camera. I guess if I get all the wiring from this car and replace the one my car has, it will work. 

However, map update is the killer part. 

Couldn't decide what to do...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wrx5 said:


> However, map update is the killer part.


Maybe not. I went to the GM's US site. There is no update for the 2013. :wacko: But the update for 2011 was DVDs and 2012 was a SD card.  

I tried to find the site for your country, but didn't have as much luck. But at neither site seemed to suggest that a VIN was required. That's good news. However, looking at the AU sites, I kept seeing "needs latest firmware" - another potential problem. (Assuming you can stomach the price.)

But see if you can find how updates work.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

2016 map update is $650 AUD. what a joke


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> In my 13, it didn't care if I was on the phone. Radio will shut off and send the call back to the phone like if you picked transfer to private on the screen.


My '11 is the same way, even with the 2016 radio installed. Quite annoying.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

wrx5 said:


> Mate, thanks for the detailed info. Appreciated.
> 
> I just visited the wrecker to see the car. The radio has got navigation and original camera. I guess if I get all the wiring from this car and replace the one my car has, it will work.
> 
> ...


Unless you take the time to sort out the specific wires for the camera, replacing the entire wiring would be a nightmare. That bundle goes to a lot more things than just the trunk.

I still think your best bet is get that Nav radio you located, make yourself a "factory" rca jack using that wire I mentioned and your x2 connector, then get a decent aftermarket camera.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Unless you take the time to sort out the specific wires for the camera, replacing the entire wiring would be a nightmare. That bundle goes to a lot more things than just the trunk.
> 
> I still think your best bet is get that Nav radio you located, make yourself a "factory" rca jack using that wire I mentioned and your x2 connector, then get a decent aftermarket camera.


How about this [HD-LINK] IW03GF For Chevrolet | INDIWORK

Just translate it to english


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Unless you take the time to sort out the specific wires for the camera, replacing the entire wiring would be a nightmare. That bundle goes to a lot more things than just the trunk.
> 
> I still think your best bet is get that Nav radio you located, make yourself a "factory" rca jack using that wire I mentioned and your x2 connector, then get a decent aftermarket camera.


Agreed. To replace the harness would pretty much require removing the entire interior out of the car. I don't think it's worth it. If it was me, I'd concentrate on getting from "point A" to "point B" (trunk to radio) and not worry about being "factory" in the wiring. You could still go factory camera with the added wires.




wrx5 said:


> How about this [HD-LINK] IW03GF For Chevrolet | INDIWORK
> 
> Just translate it to english


You know, that's pretty darn slick! They do show one picture with the Panasonic MyLink, so it looks like it will work on ours.


Another option you might want to explore is using that compartment on the top of the dash. Create a spot for a fold-down cell phone. I'd think that would give you a nice compromise between "built in" and nothing exposed to entice a break-in. I think there's been at least one thread here on someone who's done that. Everything is wired from underneath, so once you close the lid, there's nothing exposed. The downside of the HD-Link is that it still needs a cell phone - and that probably means an exposed mount, wires, or fiddling when you arrive - all stuff that attracts bad guys.

Edit: here's an example: Semi-permanent gps mount in dash (will this work?)


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Agreed. To replace the harness would pretty much require removing the entire interior out of the car. I don't think it's worth it. If it was me, I'd concentrate on getting from "point A" to "point B" (trunk to radio) and not worry about being "factory" in the wiring. You could still go factory camera with the added wires.


Correct me if I am wrong:

To achieve this 

- I would need to buy a radio with at least camera option enabled as my radio doesn't have it enabled 
- make the rca cable as #StLouisCPhT mentioned
- Buy a decent aftermarket reverse camera and long enough cable to run to the radio


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wrx5 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong:
> 
> To achieve this
> 
> ...


Essentially, yes. OEM camera is also an option, but would involve hacking the harness at the trunk. But same idea. Get the camera, run the signal on a separate/non-factory line, and inject it at the X2 connector.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Essentially, yes. OEM camera is also an option, but would involve hacking the harness at the trunk. But same idea. Get the camera, run the signal on a separate/non-factory line, and inject it at the X2 connector.


seems like easiest option. Now I have to find a radio with camera enabled. If I am going to change my radio I would prefer to get one with sat/nav. might as well. 

I checked the ebay as #dhpnet suggested to find a radio from cheaper price (compared to AU market). I couldn't find one with sat/nav. I was looking for label UHQ + UP9. All of them were UFU + UP9


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Just finalized a deal with a wrecker who has 2016 model car. The unit has sat/nav and camera currently installed. I won't touch the camera but I will get the Radio control button (panel) and the silver box with antenna. I will pay $300 AUD for it. 

Now I guess I have to order the chip reader stuff.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wrx5 said:


> I checked the ebay as #dhpnet suggested to find a radio from cheaper price (compared to AU market). I couldn't find one with sat/nav. I was looking for label UHQ + UP9. All of them were UFU + UP9


If you can find the part number, the search will be a lot easier. However, our part number is likely different as ours would have XM added.

Uh, but I'm not sure what the AU AM/FM band is like. It may not be compatible.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Those kind of addon audio/video units have been around for over a decade. That was basically what the first expandable aftermarket radios used to give features like satellite radio and gps. Brandmotion also has one, but about double the price. I'd be leery about getting that specific one for our cars though. It looks like it completely overrides the factory system.

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but...

Wrx5, your car does not have the necessary antenna cable(s) for either GPS or satellite radio installed. I have no idea how easy or complicated it will be to add that to your Cruze. To be honest, I don't even know WHERE the needed cable is run to reach the exterior antenna, and you might need to replace that antenna also (cars in the US have digital s-band antennas installed when they have factory installed satellite radios, no matter if they have or don't have MyLink installed).

The navigation models tend to be listed as just UHQ.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> They said the Cruze needs the navigation model radio, presumably to be able to accept video feeds when not in reverse.


I'm not reading it that way: "Supports the Chevrolet.(Equipped with MyLink, New MyLink *or* OEM NAVI system)". It appears to me to support any MyLink. Looking at the connections, it appears to sit between the radio and the screen. Press the button, and the touch screen toggles between the OEM radio and the add-in computer. Kind of a KVM switch & add-on computer.

One caution, if you want rear view camera, that's a add-on. If you want Navigation, you have to add N-LINK2. If you want screen mirroring, you need to add APCAST. The HD-LINK is *just* a switchbox. The bad news about APCAST is it appears to only display the screen - there's no touch interface. That tends to limit usability. As for the Nav - that looks like a really busy/detailed screen. I don't know as I want to drive and look at that at the same time. And then there's the age old question of how good the maps are and how you get updates.

Now, if someone could do the same with a Garmin .....

And frankly, I don't think a "dual screen" would be that bad of an idea - have nav on one and regular functions on the other. I'm beginning to think the ultimate would be to automate the folding up of a GPS in the upper lid. Turn off the car, and the GPS puts itself to bed. Either that, or mold a hood so the GPS can stay there "built in" all the time.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm not reading it that way: "Supports the Chevrolet.(Equipped with MyLink, New MyLink *or* OEM NAVI system)". It appears to me to support any MyLink.





> CAR COMPATIBILITY SHEET
> Car ModelsProduction YearSpecific ModelsMalibu2012 –Equipped with ‘MyLink’ or ‘New MyLink’.Orlando2013 –Equipped with ‘New MyLink’.Alpheon (Lacrosse)2010 –Equipped with ‘Intellilink or OEM NAVI system’.Camaro2013 –Equipped with ‘New MyLink’.Cruze2013 –Equipped with OEM NAVI system


Same information in the product manual.



ChevyGuy said:


> And frankly, I don't think a "dual screen" would be that bad of an idea - have nav on one and regular functions on the other. I'm beginning to think the ultimate would be to automate the folding up of a GPS in the upper lid. Turn off the car, and the GPS puts itself to bed. Either that, or mold a hood so the GPS can stay there "built in" all the time.


JY Custom makes a relocation kit for the ice blue basic screen. Could possibly be repurposed/modified for GPS.

Link


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

wrx5 said:


> Mate, thanks for the detailed info. Appreciated.
> 
> I just visited the wrecker to see the car. The radio has got navigation and original camera. I guess if I get all the wiring from this car and replace the one my car has, it will work.
> 
> ...


That would be a lot of work. You would have to replace the instrument panel harness, the body harness, and the trunk harness. All of that would require you to remove the dashboard, a lot of components in the passenger compartment, and a lot of trim pieces in the trunk. If the car does not already have the existing wiring, it would be easier to just run your own wires.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Wrx5, your car does not have the necessary antenna cable(s) for either GPS or satellite radio installed. I have no idea how easy or complicated it will be to add that to your Cruze.


As far as I can tell, there is no satellite radio in Austria, so no loss on that front. In the US all Cruzes have GPS. It feeds the telemetrics unit. If you have Nav, then a splitter is installed to feed a signal to the radio. I'm not sure if that's still true down under. But if GM offers OnStar down under, I'll bet it is. The telemetrics unit has to get a GPS signal so as to tell OnStar where to find you if you have an accident. Bottom line, I'm not expecting to see a different antenna, but there will be an added module with cabling in the dash. In the US, it would be on the passenger side, but I'm not sure where it would be on a right-hand drive car.




StLouisCPhT said:


> Cruze2013 –Equipped with OEM NAVI system


Hmmm. You know, the service manual doesn't show a MyLink w/o Nav option. You either have the base radio or you have Nav. I'm wondering if that was an option added after the 2013 MY started and this simply reflects that. No other car is required to have Nav. Nor can I see a technical reason to require Nav. But it does need that color touch screen.




dhpnet said:


> That would be a lot of work. You would have to replace the instrument panel harness, the body harness, and the trunk harness. All of that would require you to remove the dashboard, a lot of components in the passenger compartment, and a lot of trim pieces in the trunk. If the car does not already have the existing wiring, it would be easier to just run your own wires.


However, it might be a good idea to snag some connectors and connecting cables between units in the dash. That rear camera with cabling wouldn't be a bad idea either. While an aftermarket would work, if the angle of view or aim is different from OEM, the guideline accuracy will suffer. You can always buy an aftermarket anytime, but the opportunity to snag a OEM at a good price might be harder to find again.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> As far as I can tell, there is no satellite radio in Austria, so no loss on that front. In the US all Cruzes have GPS. It feeds the telemetrics unit.


I was not aware satellite radio was not there.

That is not true about gps. On Star has a delete option and does not have to be installed. Not many dealers probably know this, I only came across it by accident as a footnote on parts diagrams.



ChevyGuy said:


> Hmmm. You know, the service manual doesn't show a MyLink w/o Nav option. You either have the base radio or you have Nav. I'm wondering if that was an option added after the 2013 MY started and this simply reflects that. No other car is required to have Nav. Nor can I see a technical reason to require Nav. But it does need that color touch screen.


You forget something. The device is made in Korea. I doubt they meant it for the US market. They might have a non-nav mylink model there. We already know Australia does, it's in wrx5's Cruze.


Btw ChevyGuy. I found you a 2016 mylink with camera guidelines and without UQA.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Btw ChevyGuy. I found you a 2016 mylink with camera guidelines and without UQA.


Check PM


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> That is not true about gps. On Star has a delete option and does not have to be installed. Not many dealers probably know this, I only came across it by accident as a footnote on parts diagrams.


Good point, but I think that's available only for "fleet" vehicles. Which makes me wonder what kind the rental car companies buy...




StLouisCPhT said:


> You forget something. The device is made in Korea. I doubt they meant it for the US market.


Hard to say. They did go to the trouble of putting English on their page - as well as a USD price. However, I'd sure be asking questions like that before buying. Still, I do like the idea of how they did it - by going between the screen and the radio.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I wish mine had been an OnStar delete. Bloody annoying having to deal with 2 Bluetooth networks in my car when trying to pair.

Not having much luck trying to find a module without BT locally. And I'm 0/3 with eBay sellers not sending me my order.... I imagine eBay is getting tired of issuing me refunds.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I wish mine had been an OnStar delete. Bloody annoying having to deal with 2 Bluetooth networks in my car when trying to pair.


I've not run into that. I do know there's two Bluetooth modules - one in the silver box and one in the telemetrics units. But as far as I can tell, they're both controlled by the radio pairing process and only appears as one device. Am I missing something?

I guess I should add that currently I see two "Cruze" on my list - I suspect it's because I have both my old and new radios paired.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

That would be strange to have onstar support Bluetooth when everything is running through the radio. But that thought has merit as RyanAlan said he only had one Bluetooth network after his upgrade. I better double check and be certain I have my voice recognition wires plugged into the correct port.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I know my manual says there's a module in both places. I'll have to go back and see if I can find what unit does what. There is no microphone connection to the radio, but there are audio connections between the radio and telemetrics. I'm not really sure what module handles what tasks.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Help help

I am at wrecker yard. I've got the radio but I could not figure out how to take the sat Nav antenna. It is hidden behind the dashboard.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the nav antennas part of the antenna mast on the roof near the rear window. But as I posted before, I don't think it's any different than what you have now. What you need to do if follow the nav antenna to the splitter module and pull that along with the wiring. In the US Cruze, that's on the passenger side, but I'm not sure if the AU Cruze is mirror image or if it's now on the driver's side.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

I cannot follow it. Very hidden tight space


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

All I can suggest is looking for a module on either side that has 3 of the same kind of coax wires going to it. That will be the splitter (antenna, telemetrics, radio). You'll probably need a chunk of the harness that connects that as well.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Can I use aftermarket antenna?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wrx5 said:


> Can I use aftermarket antenna?


Probably, but not tested. The connectors/cabling is going to be the biggest issue. I don't know as this is something that's easy to make. The connector on the radio is one I've never seen before.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Probably, but not tested. The connectors/cabling is going to be the biggest issue. I don't know as this is something that's easy to make. The connector on the radio is one I've never seen before.


How about this one? https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231679573544

it has the same plug


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Maybe. One of the unknowns is how the antenna is powered. I'm guessing in the Cruze it would either be powered by the splitter or the telemetrics unit. I doubt if the radio has any provisions for powering it.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Aftermarkets should work. There is also an official gm gps antenna that mounts in the dash.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> However, it might be a good idea to snag some connectors and connecting cables between units in the dash. That rear camera with cabling wouldn't be a bad idea either. While an aftermarket would work, if the angle of view or aim is different from OEM, the guideline accuracy will suffer. You can always buy an aftermarket anytime, but the opportunity to snag a OEM at a good price might be harder to find again.


If just adding a camera to an existing MyLink, cut off the X2 plug with about 6 inches of wire and you can use two of the pins for the camera. I would personally also get all of the harnesses in the trunk. I would personally forget the dash harness and the body harness, unless you want to rip out the dash and the interior of the car. 

Cut off all of the plugs to the radio and anything else with about 6 inches of wire and you will have extra pins and connectors if you need them.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks guys for today. I just left the wrecker yard. I bought headunit, control button panel, roof antenna and some cut cables. 

I will share all the pictures I took. I am sure it will help someone in the future. 

By the way this is the head unit UMH-UP9-UWG


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Here are my findings as promised:

My car has only 1 antenna cable which is for radio. The cable runs from behind the radio, turns towards to instrument panel, then turns upwards to behind instrument panel, then runs through behind the instrument panel to driver door side. Then it turns down towards where the bonnet release handle and end at the joiner plug. (excuse my own terms for plugs. I don't know proper names). You will need to plug off the door step plastic cover to be able to reach the joiner plug.

Here is the picture on my car:










If anyone has radio with sat nav then there will be 2 cables running together from the same way to the same point. The difference is there will be 1 x black and 1 x blue joiner plugs. Here is the picture of it:









Both of these cables are put together with bunch of other cables those running towards back of the car (might also be going to seats as well). 

Here is the roof antenna with sat nav:





















Those 2 plugs get together with the ones coming from the ones from joiner plugs. You will need to open the roof cover from the back seat side. Make sure your hands are clean  

I don't think sat nav antenna get powered by telematics. I couldn't see any evidence of it. No other cable gets connected to antenna. 

Here is the new unit that I bought:





















and this is the control buttons (front panel)









My plan is to order an aftermarker sat nav antenna to see if it will work or not. I don't really want to install the original antenna. It is messy task to run cables all the way to the front. From by experience, roof cover is sensitive. Easy to damage. Easy leave finger stains. Hope aftermarket antenna will be enough. 

I cut all the cable ends (approx 20 cm away from the plugs) to have the plugs just in case. If I need to make my won cable, at least I have the plugs.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

wrx5 said:


> Here is the picture on my car:
> 
> View attachment 221026
> 
> ...


Woot! You found one!

Last night I found that there were 3 new radio software build date versions released in 2015: 13Apr2015, 04Aug2015, and xxDec2015. The Dec software build is on the units referenced in the August 30 2016 Sandy Blog post about new replacement radios. 

They all retain the 20Nov2014 hardware build date which means that the final physical redesign of the Gen 1 Mylink was 2 years ago and there is no chance of retrofitting the CarPlay/Android Auto compatible software.

So far, I have been able to locate them here in the US outside of dealership stock at one only place and the seller charges $500-$1500 depending on build version and + or - navigation. (no thanks, I have better things to spend that money on... like Transformers figures.)

Let us know how well it works and if there are any noticeable differences (aside from having navigation now).

I assume that UHM is your version of our UHQ.

Here is an example of the official aftermarket GM GPS antenna. Example link


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Looking around, it appears that Australia is just starting to get OnStar. No Cruses have them yet. That would explain why no splitter or connector to the telemetrics unit.

A dash antenna should be adequate, but if you have issues, you'll probably want to go to the top mounted antenna. The roof would partially block a dash mounted antenna.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

I just ordered this GPS antenna GPS Antenna Navigation Fakra RNS-E For Audi VW Mercedes Comand APS Opel AC522 | eBay

I know it is listed for other car brands but I will give it a go. For me, the very important part is the plug must be L shape. Straight connector might get broken behind the radio.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Came across a thread regarding the HD-Link IW03GF by accident over on camaro5.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Came across a thread regarding the HD-Link IW03GF by accident over on camaro5.


Two things of interest I noticed: First, they seem to have the same/very similar Panasonic MyLink we do. Just a different keypad. They've also been retrofitting MyLink into their cars. Might be worth snooping and see what can be learned from them.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Two things of interest I noticed: First, they seem to have the same/very similar Panasonic MyLink we do. Just a different keypad. They've also been retrofitting MyLink into their cars. Might be worth snooping and see what can be learned from them.


Who? The Camaro owners?

Probably not a lot more than we already know. Plus, it sounds like Camaros require a full radio reprogram to swap. Gen5DIY was surprised when I told them Cruzes could get by with just changing the vin. That gives me the impression that Camaros are more tightly intergrated when it comes to the Infotainment System than we are.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Essentially, yes. OEM camera is also an option, but would involve hacking the harness at the trunk. But same idea. Get the camera, run the signal on a separate/non-factory line, and inject it at the X2 connector.


I didn't buy the OEM camera from the wrecker but I guess he wouldn't mind to sell that piece. 

Are you able to tell me more about hacking the harness at the trunk? 

I guess current plug is either 4 or 6 pins at my car. However, someone said here that plug with camera has about 10 pins. I wonder how could we tackle that?


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> However! To add the wires to the X2 connector, you will need 2 of part number 13579944. That will make it very easy to add an rca jack.


I couldn't find any picture about part 13579944. Searched on ebay without any luck. Could anyone help on this?

Is there any other way to achieve same thing without this part?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wrx5 said:


> I didn't buy the OEM camera from the wrecker but I guess he wouldn't mind to sell that piece.
> 
> Are you able to tell me more about hacking the harness at the trunk?
> 
> I guess current plug is either 4 or 6 pins at my car. However, someone said here that plug with camera has about 10 pins. I wonder how could we tackle that?


That someone was me.  

There's any number of ways it could be done. The key is to get electrons to where they need to be going. What I'd probably consider my "Plan A" would be to pull all the pins out of the connector on the salvaged part and use the connector body from the original part. That takes care of license plate lights and trunk switch and keeps all of that "factory". You'd then have the camera wires left. Pick a connector of choice. Just make sure you have it's mate, and then run it all the way to the X2 connector on the radio.

If a source of the 10-pin connector body can be found, then I'd change the connector body on the car's side to match the salvaged assembly. Then run the new wires to go to the new pins.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> If a source of the 10-pin connector body can be found, then I'd change the connector body on the car's side to match the salvaged assembly. Then run the new wires to go to the new pins.


If I purchase the trunk lid with camera from the wrecker, I think I can cut the car body side of the 10 pin plug. (of course with 10-20cm length of cables) This way, I assume, I can connect existing cables on my car to this 10 pin plug one by one with using something like this https://www.jaycar.com.au/blue-quick-splice-connector-16-14awg-pk6/p/PT4637. I thought this would let me keep the factory setup just in case.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Actually, if you get the whole trunk lid wiring harness, you may not have to alter things at the trunk lid section - just pull the wires out before they reach the main body harness. I think that plug is the same. Then you just need to get from the trunk lid harness back to the radio.

Those connectors will do for regular wires, but probably not for the video itself. I'd expect to see some kind of coax or twinax. Perhaps the best route would be to break those lines out into a RCA connector (just be sure to insulated it so the metal body can't short to anything.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Actually, if you get the whole trunk lid wiring harness, you may not have to alter things at the trunk lid section - just pull the wires out before they reach the main body harness. I think that plug is the same. Then you just need to get from the trunk lid harness back to the radio.
> 
> Those connectors will do for regular wires, but probably not for the video itself. I'd expect to see some kind of coax or twinax. Perhaps the best route would be to break those lines out into a RCA connector (just be sure to insulated it so the metal body can't short to anything.


let's see. I am pretty much convinced myself to use the OEM camera. Thanks to #dhpnet and his wiring diagrams. With that information it shouldn't be too hard to handle the wiring in trunk area. I guess there will be labor task to run 2 cables to the radio's X2 plug. As far as I could see, trunk wiring and plugs (those for camera) are not really any special. Am I wrong? Should I run any specific type of cable which would give me better result?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

wrx5 said:


> let's see. I am pretty much convinced myself to use the OEM camera. Thanks to #dhpnet and his wiring diagrams. With that information it shouldn't be too hard to handle the wiring in trunk area. I guess there will be labor task to run 2 cables to the radio's X2 plug. As far as I could see, trunk wiring and plugs (those for camera) are not really any special. Am I wrong? Should I run any specific type of cable which would give me better result?


You should use a shielded cable with a drain wire or you might get static or noise in the video. Something like this:

25' Belden 1800B T5X 2 Conductor 24 Gauge AES/EBU Digital Audio Cable 2C 24AWG


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Wreckers prefer to sell whole trunk lid instead of giving just the chrome bar. So my only option right now is aftermarket camera. 


Any suggestion?


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Guys,

Should I order PAL or NTSC camera?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

wrx5 said:


> Should I order PAL or NTSC camera?


Good question. In the US it would be NTSC. I know Australia is generally PAL, but since this car's video is all self-contained, I'm not sure if the system is changed to match the local usage. I'd suggest finding a way to feed video into the head unit and seeing what works.


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Still waiting for camera to arrive. In the meantime I have run the rca cable from headunit to trunk. I used a canon professional camera to test the cabling.

to be honest, I don't think I did a good job for pin 5 and pin 15 on X2 harness. I just sticked 2 naked wires into the pins and stabled them with a piece of plastic so they don't move. I couldn't find a proper pins for X2. If wires move later on, I will look for proper solution.

Does anybody know any good solution?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am not an expert in all things Cruze by any means, but so far in my dealings with pins and connectors, it seems a lot of the pins are the same. This is a post from another thread by that speaks about GM #s as well as Mouser.



dhpnet said:


> ...
> For the headliner to body harness connector (Connector X211)
> The wires connect to pins 5 and 6. Pin 5 is the Run/Crank Ignition 1 Voltage. On the '14 Cruze the wire color for pin 5 is Violet/White. Pin 6 is the backup lamp supply voltage. This tells the mirror that you have the car in reverse and it turns off the auto-dimming feature. On the '14 Cruze the wire color for pin 6 is light green/white.
> 
> ...


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

I think I found details about the harness : http://www.molex.com/molex/products/datasheet.jsp?part=active/0307001060_CRIMP_HOUSINGS.xml

If above is the correct harness then this should be the pin: Molex Connector Part Number - 34230-0001


----------

